# Politics and News > World Affairs >  LONDON TERROR ATTACK: It appears muslims are driving on the sidewalk again

## Frankenvoter

van runs people over on London Bridge

Twitter

Posted about 15 minutes ago, more to come I'm sure.

Edit: was reading through the posts from people this one about fits up all these incidents






*Get ready to pray for the victims and do absolutely nothing else about it*

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017),Montana (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017),NuYawka (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Fox has live coverage right now, but no real facts as of yet.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

They're showing it on Fox right now, multiple stabbings and shots fired as well.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Quark

Okay for those of us who don't do twitter or have Fox news, what's happening and where?

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Okay for those of us who don't do twitter or have Fox news, what's happening and where?


London Bridge

Twitter

I'm not a twitterer, I'm just copying and pasting from another site

----------


## Madison

> They're showing it on Fox right now, multiple stabbings and shots fired as well.


Bloody RAMADAN of muslamingshit

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Rickity Plumber (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Twitter
> 
> Posted about 15 minutes ago, more to come I'm sure.
> 
> Edit: was reading through the posts from people this one about fits up all these incidents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White people are like lambs they stay there or run all together to hide and do nothing to defend themselves like ..............with GUNS

Is it the story of the wolf and the little pigs ???

I`m so sick of western civilization doing no shit...are they afraid to carry guns and use it?  Get a fuckin gun even if your stupid country say no. FUCK IT! WAKE UP!

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),JustPassinThru (06-03-2017),teeceetx (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Here ya go @Quark....

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

It's kind of weird watching these London cops knowing their boss is a muslim.   Makes you wonder how they are trained for terrorism.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Montana (06-03-2017),RMNIXON (06-03-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

How much will it take to get it?

What will be the body count and the end of apologies for the uncivilized? 

 :Sad20:

----------

NuYawka (06-03-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> van runs people over on London Bridge
> ... *Get ready to pray for the victims and do absolutely nothing else about it*


EXACTLY. 

Friggin' idiot people these days think that stuffed animals, flowers and candles are the answer in ALL these COWARDLY ATROCITIES. 

Fuckin' assholes... the Losers AND the idiots with flowers.

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> It's kind of weird watching these London cops knowing their boss is a muslim.   Makes you wonder how they are trained for terrorism.


Are London cops are White or goat rapists?


Maybe the London Mayor *Khan (btw very popular islamist family name)

wanted to rid of his white Christians cops ... :Dontknow:

----------


## RMNIXON

*A VAN has mowed down pedestrians in central London before victims were stabbed and shots were fired  amid a second attack at nearby Borough Market which armed police are responding to.
*
*Terrified people have fled the London Bridge area while one officer is said to have been seriously injured.
*
*Eye witnesses confirm that several bodies are strewn on the ground and people are receiving CPR after being randomly stabbed by two to three men armed 12 inch long knives.*

*A bomb squad has reportedly arrived on the scene.

*https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/371733...sponse-latest/



Not over folks!  :Geez:

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

*Three men with '12in knives stab pedestrians' after mowing them down up to 20 people - including a police officer - with a white van amid reports of gunfire as the bomb squad are scrambled* 

A white van has reportedly ploughed into 20 pedestrians in a 'terror attack' on London Bridge station, leaving bodies 'strewn' on the road. Armed police are said to be at the scene while people have been seen fleeing the 'horrific scene' at the landmark in central London. There are have been unconfirmed reports of at least one victim being stabbed. 



333 comments8 videos453 shares

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

Knife attacks where Muslims live?  :Thinking:

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Kodiak (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## DonGlock26

> *A VAN has mowed down pedestrians in central London before victims were stabbed and shots were fired – amid a second ‘attack’ at nearby Borough Market which armed police are responding to.
> *
> *Terrified people have fled the London Bridge area while one officer is said to have been “seriously injured”.
> *
> *Eye witnesses confirm that several bodies are “strewn on the ground” and people are receiving CPR after being randomly stabbed by “two to three men armed 12 inch long knives.”*
> 
> *A bomb squad has reportedly arrived on the scene.
> 
> *https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/371733...sponse-latest/
> ...


Europe's leaders will cry havoc and release the candles of 
Vigils. Stuffed animals and flowers compassion teams are en-route.

The media will be searching for a woman in a burqa putting a rose on a bloodstain.

----------

Madison (06-03-2017),RMNIXON (06-03-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

Don't forget, "we must be more accepting, be more inclusive..." 


Friggin' libs/dems...

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Knife attacks where Muslims live?

----------

Madison (06-03-2017),RMNIXON (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

I`m so sick and tired to see people acting like ====POLITICALLY CORRECT

What cups do ...do they shoot at the muslims...or cops are muslims themselves and they were waiting to see whites on the street to do that shit?

----------


## DonGlock26

The Mayor of London's pre-attack Twitter post:


"*Mayor of London*‏Verified account @MayorofLondon 6 hours ago

Heading out tonight? Catch the #NightTube home http://bit.ly/2akBxSu 


https://twitter.com/MayorofLondon?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Ese  rp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor

"

----------


## Big Bird

*<<threads merged>>* @Big Bird


http://www.breitbart.com/london/2017...iple-injuries/




> *Van Hits Pedestrians in ‘Major Incident’ at London Bridge, Multiple Injuries*
> 
> _43_
> _1_
> 
> 
> 
> _by_ BREITBART LONDON3 Jun 2017
> 
> ...

----------


## sargentodiaz

I'm watching coverage of this and authorities are doing everything they can to hide the details of this and another event.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

An independent is over there named Mike. The police just raided a bar asking everyone to get down because one attacker does have guns. These other reporters can't seem to get near the place.

----------


## Madison

I`m sure they just did attack WHITES..run over...slabbed...slashed,  right???

If there is a mussie in the bunch they just did a mistake

----------


## RMNIXON

> Europe's leaders will cry havoc and release the candles of 
> Vigils. Stuffed animals and flowers compassion teams are en-route.
> 
> The media will be searching for a woman in a burqa putting a rose on a bloodstain.




I don't think you are far from the truth. The Media SPIN will start on Sunday Morning like a Kathy Griffin Forgiveness Tour! 

Insanity of denial has no cure!  :Geez:

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

It will probably turn out to be home grown terrorists so no need to stop welcoming friendly refugees.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

A woman on the bridge said that six people were ran over right near her and injured bad before he swerved back into traffic. She also heard gunshots down the street. It looks like this was a planned attack.

----------


## Roadmaster

The media will hide the truth just like they refuse to say the Portland one was a Bernie supporter. They know they are lying and will refuse to tell the truth.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Their answer will be to close London bridge in order stop these type of attacks. 

Then they'll ban all motor vehicles and resort to bicycle travel, but they'll never

stop welcoming refugees.  :Thinking: 

I predict vigilante squads will turn up over there very soon because the soccer hooligans won't put up with

this shit much longer. They love a good riot themselves.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> It will probably turn out to be home grown terrorists so no need to stop welcoming friendly refugees.


Isn`t stupid hey! 
I really really think they are brainwashed..nobody have balls anymore

It`s like `Please come and slaughter us !!!  :Thumbsup20:  We love you! `

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## Madison

Did you notice ..it`s just old cunts that welcome the islamoshit..maybe they are in heat ..look at their idiotic smiles!

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt

Looks like more terrorism. Wonder if it'll wake England up a bit. Didn't seem to wake France up though.

----------


## MrMike

Fuck Islam

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Mike just showed one arrested after being on the floor of the bar.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017)

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> The Mayor of London's pre-attack Twitter post:
> 
> 
> "*Mayor of London*‏Verified account @MayorofLondon 6 hours ago
> 
> Heading out tonight? Catch the #NightTube home http://bit.ly/2akBxSu 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MayorofLondon?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Ese  rp%7Ctwgr%5Eauthor
> ...


Idle speculation, but just how long is Londonistan going to hang with its Muslim Mayor ?

And look at the bright side:  The Islamists cannot help themselves.  They are insuring their demise.  The right just picked up more votes in their election in 5 days, on June 8th ?  

Trump cannot lose moving forward.  The Muslims will guarantee it.  Macron and Merkel will be thrown out soon enough as well.  Radical Islam will guarantee it.  As we all know, they just cannot help themselves !!

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

The only way this stops is to intern all muslims into concentration camps.
or
Give the Brits their guns and let them start killing muslims till the muslims learn to behave.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Kodiak (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt

Theresa May and Trump have been advised apparently. So says a news update that made my phone beep lol.

----------


## Madison

Maybe *Frauke Petry* will be elected in Germany ...who knows..IDK 
It`s so discouraging to see Germany and France and England with no balls

readpaper.gif

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt

*Here's a recap of what we know so far:*

Police confirm there is more than one fatalityReports suggest there is more than one incidentFirst, a white van hits pedestrians at London Bridge at about 22:15A short time later there are reports of men carrying knives at Borough Market. Armed officers responded and shots were firedA third incident is taking place at Vauxhall, Scotland Yard says
https://twitter.com/BBCNews/status/871142620889788417
http://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-40147014

London : London Bridge, Borough Market and Vauxhall latest - at least two dead amid van attack, stabbings and gunfire

*Police looking for three men - reports*

The BBC's Nick Quraishi at the scene says he is now able to corroborate earlier reports of gunshots being fired.
Reports suggest it may have been more than one incident:

A van hitting people at London Bridge and three people then jumping out of the vehicle and attacking members of the public;A separate incident at Borough MarketPolice have now said they are responding to a third incident in Vauxhall
It is understood that police are looking for three suspects who may be armed.

----------

Big Bird (06-03-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Idle speculation, but just how long is Londonistan going to hang with its Muslim Mayor ?
> 
> And look at the bright side:  The Islamists cannot help themselves.  They are insuring their demise.  The right just picked up more votes in their election tomorrow ?  
> 
> Trump cannot lose moving forward.  The Muslims will guarantee it.  Macron and Merkel will be thrown out soon enough as well.  Radical Islam will guarantee it.  As we all know, they just cannot help themselves !!


Liberals have put together a summer of Resistance protests. Don't think for a minute it will

be an easy re-election win for Trump. They are well organized and have the fake news mediuh

behind them. The mediuh will quickly stop covering this London attack and get right back on the

collusion train within a few hours. Comey is set to speak next week and they're already drooling

over that. Nothing will stop the insanity of the left, not even a massacre of epic proportion because

liberalism is a mental disorder!

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt

*Attacker stabbing people with long knife - eyewitness
*
A security guard who oversees a number of pubs in the area has told the BBC he saw four people stabbed by three attackers.

The man, who was deeply shocked and asked not to be named, said he was at the Market Porter pub when a colleague at another bar said there was a stabbing at the Borough Bistro pub nearby.

He said he went towards this pub and saw that "everybody started running" and there was screaming.

The eyewitness added that he saw three attackers, one of whom had a long knife and stabbing people, including a girl in her early 20s.

_Courtesy of BBC Live Thread_

----------


## Madison

Yes FUCK ISLAM

images (5).jpg

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

He came close to being arrested himself watching them apprehend another suspect.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

> The Mayor of London's pre-attack Twitter post:
> 
> 
> "*Mayor of London*‏Verified account @MayorofLondon 6 hours ago
> 
> *Heading out tonight? Catch the #NightTube home http://bit.ly/2akBxSu*



Yeah, lets go out and shake our booties with Mayor Khan and the Bomb Belt gang!  :Geez:

----------

Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Just think how the world could conquer this evil ideology if they put as much effort into

it as fucking "Climate change"!

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017),NuYawka (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> Yeah, lets go out and shake our booties with Mayor Khan and the Bomb Belt gang!


Or that idiot Mayor will jerk off just like ..his probably friend Weiner did 
Is the Mayor Khan have some relationship with Huma Abedin ...by chance?  :Smiley20: 

CAIR---

----------

MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt

*Twitter video: Cops taking no risks. Tackling and searching anyone in the area. "Still an active situation"
*
Peter Yeung on Twitter: 

*Pictures: The situation at Getty Bridge (posted 19:37 EST)

*



*Twitter Video: Reuters Overview of the incident
*
Reuters Top News on Twitter: 

*Picture: Map of incident locations and proximity to each other. (Posted 19:40)

*

*Twitter Video: Eye witness account (not sure which location)*

Peter Yeung on Twitter: 

*Twitter Video: Cops secure bar
*
Mark Robinson on Twitter: 

*Statement from PM May (1941 EST)

*Prime Minister Theresa May has said the "terrible incident" in London is being treated as a "potential act of terrorism"She will chair the government's emergency committee COBRA on Sunday morning.

----------


## Matt

*Just posted by President Trump.* 



*Conversely, ISIS accounts are "cheering" the attack online, yet no one has yet to claim responsibility for the attacks. 
*
Although, personal point here, ISIS will claim even if they didn't do it, because they know it inspires fear and paranoia. They have a habit of unsubstantiated claims over attacks.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017)

----------


## RMNIXON

How will the News Media SPIN this on the Sunday Talk Shows?

Probably Trumps Fault for making Kathy cry on TV!  :Geez:

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017)

----------


## Madison

> *Here's a recap of what we know so far:*
> 
> Police confirm there is more than one fatalityReports suggest there is more than one incidentFirst, a white van hits pedestrians at London Bridge at about 22:15A short time later there are reports of men carrying knives at Borough Market. Armed officers responded and shots were firedA third incident is taking place at Vauxhall, Scotland Yard says
> https://twitter.com/BBCNews/status/871142620889788417
> http://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-40147014
> 
> London : London Bridge, Borough Market and Vauxhall latest - at least two dead amid van attack, stabbings and gunfire
> 
> *Police looking for three men - reports*
> ...


Nick Quraishi is that guy is a MUSLIM reporter ...why it`s NOT a White as a reporter?

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017)

----------


## Matt

At 0025hrs 4/6/17 the incidents at #LondonBridge & #BoroughMarket were declared as terrorist incidents.

Conversely,

The stabbing at Vaux Station has been ruled coincidental and crime not connected with the attacks. 


(((that timing is 19:54 6/3/2017 for us in the US and on Eastern Standard Time...you folks out West do your own math lol)))

----------


## Calypso Jones

Know who is REALLY happy about this attack?   Kathy Griffin.   

DId they do it for her or did she request it?

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> *Twitter video: Cops taking no risks. Tackling and searching anyone in the area. "Still an active situation"
> *
> Peter Yeung on Twitter: 
> 
> *Pictures: The situation at Getty Bridge (posted 19:37 EST)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE
***Prime Minister Theresa May has said the "terrible incident" in London is being treated as a "potential act of terrorism"She will chair the government's emergency committee COBRA on Sunday morning***

*Terrible INCIDENT ??????*  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Prime Minister Theresa May...poor cunt 
*​IT`S NOT AN INCIDENT.............It`s TERRORIST ATTACKS*

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

Prime Minister Theresa May has said the "terrible incident" in London is being treated as a "potential act of terrorism" She will chair the government's emergency committee COBRA on Sunday morning.


*What a fuckin stupid bitch...............it`s a TERRORIST ATTACKS*

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

London police have just declared that this was indeed a terrorist attack.

The London mayor is MIA.  :Yawn:

----------

Madison (06-03-2017),RMNIXON (06-03-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> Prime Minister Theresa May has said the "terrible incident" in London is being treated as a "potential act of terrorism" She will chair the government's emergency committee COBRA on Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> *What a fuckin stupid bitch...............it`s a TERRORIST ATTACKS*


5 men with knives...why would one "jump" to that conclusion?!

----------

Madison (06-03-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> London police have just declared that this was indeed a terrorist attack.
> 
> The London mayor is MIA.



He's rehearsing his speech saying how peaceful his religion is, and these were just lone wolves.   The people of London just need to carry on their lives like this didn't happen.  The typical lefty response.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well this is progress.  they admit it was a terrorist attack.   now to see if they'll do anything about it.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> well this is progress.  they admit it was a terrorist attack.   now to see if they'll do anything about it.

----------

DonGlock26 (06-03-2017),Kodiak (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

I'm *"not"* a white supremacist but the governments in UK and Europe are too candy-assed to deal with this scourge of muslims and the SOO is the only people willing to deal with these ass holes.

If I were Theresa May I'd arrange for the Sons Of Odin to "find" a truck load of guns and let them handle it. That way there's no political backlash.

There can be no peace with muslims.
They take and kill and that's all their capable of.

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),Frankenvoter (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt

*Well,* to her credit she said that much earlier. She didn't jump to a conclusion. It was only confirmed as a terrorist attack in the last 20 minutes. I don't think she should be judged too harshly for it. 

Also, since I don't know these things and just found out....

*Apparently it's Ramadan. A holy month of fasting...& terror and murder apparently. Daily Caller figures over 149 have been killed in Islamic attacks this month. 
*
149 Dead So Far In Ramadan Attacks | The Daily Caller

*Also, this just was posted....*


*Eyewitness: 'Her throat had been cut'*
Alex Shellum was in the Mudlark pub with his girlfriend and two friends, underneath London Bridge, at the time of the incident.


"At around 22:00 BST an injured woman came into the pub seeking assistance.


"She was bleeding heavily from the neck - it appeared that her throat had been cut. People sought to stem the bleeding and the pub was closed.


"Outside the pub, emergency services were performing CPR on a further individual. From there, we were instructed to move along by armed police.


They sought refuge with some others at Bill's restaurant in the market.


"Police instructed us to wait in the kitchen whilst they swept the surrounding area. We were then ordered to leave the restaurant by armed police - we were then escorted at running speed away from the area."

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> Liberals have put together a summer of Resistance protests. Don't think for a minute it will
> 
> be an easy re-election win for Trump. They are well organized and have the fake news mediuh
> 
> behind them. The mediuh will quickly stop covering this London attack and get right back on the
> 
> collusion train within a few hours. Comey is set to speak next week and they're already drooling
> 
> over that. Nothing will stop the insanity of the left, not even a massacre of epic proportion because
> ...


OK.  But they had all that last November.  And regardless of Comey and Russian collusion and all that  .... it will be long over come 2020.  Way in the rearview mirror.  Mueller's investigation will be long over.  

What will be far more fresh in folks minds, barring some new war, etc., will be the prosecutions of Obama folks.  That will happen.  Just how high up, and how successful, we will see.  But I expect it to go quite high.  Let the rats shoot their wads now, which they are.   Sessions and trump and whomever takes over the FBI are going to slow-roast all the Obama jackasses.  To include Hillary.

----------


## Roadmaster

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 55m55 minutes ago 

We need to be smart, vigilant and tough. We need the courts to give us back our rights. We need the Travel Ban as an extra level of safety!

Whatever the United States can do to help out in London and the U. K., we will be there - WE ARE WITH YOU. GOD BLESS!

----------

Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## Hillofbeans

Monday morning England will be right back to letting in more "refugees". You can't fix stupid and once the stupid are elected to office, well, this is what you get.

----------

Big Bird (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> OK.  But they had all that last November.  And regardless of Comey and Russian collusion and all that  .... it will be long over come 2020.  Way in the rearview mirror.  *Mueller's investigation* will be long over.  
> 
> What will be far more fresh in folks minds, barring some new war, etc., will be *the prosecutions of Obama folks*.  That will happen.  Just how high up, and how successful, we will see.  But I expect it to go quite high.  Let the rats shoot their wads now, which they are.   Sessions and trump and whomever takes over the FBI are going to slow-roast all the Obama jackasses.  To include Hillary.


For another thread, but that is wishful thinking. Mueller is expanding the investigation BUT not in Trump's favor.

Obama's "people" will never be prosecuted, never.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Via Daily Mail […] *One witness said she saw three people with what appeared to be their throats cut on London Bridge.*
> 
> Others said they saw three men, described as being ‘of Mediterranean origin’, jump out of the van and began ‘randomly stabbing people’ along Borough High Street with 12-inch long knives.
> 
> The car, believed to be a B&Q vehicle, was reportedly veering in an ‘S shape’ at 50 mph across the bridge and has driven towards the Shard and is south of the river. The drivers have not been caught.
> 
> Terrifying footage from the scene shows police officers shouting ‘Clear the scene now!’ as panicked pedestrians flee.
> 
> https://theconservativetreehouse.co...k-london-bridge-terrorist-attack/#more-133761

----------


## Big Bird

> Monday morning England will be right back to letting in more "refugees". *You can't fix stupid* and once the stupid are elected to office, well, this is what you get.


You can shoot stupid.

----------


## Madison

> I'm *"not"* a white supremacist but the governments in UK and Europe are too candy-assed to deal with this scourge of muslims and the SOO is the only people willing to deal with these ass holes.
> 
> If I were Theresa May I'd arrange for the Sons Of Odin to "find" a truck load of guns and let them handle it. That way there's no political backlash.
> 
> There can be no peace with muslims.
> They take and kill and that's all their capable of.


Theresa May is a pure idiot OR she is working with ISLAM
Sons Of Odin should do the clean up ..they should recruite all those who does have anough  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Big Bird (06-03-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> well this is progress.  they admit it was a terrorist attack.   now to see if they'll do anything about it.


Yeah, and let's wait for Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny while we're at it.

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

images (10).jpg

----------

Big Bird (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> 


Just look at that shitface hypocrit

----------

Kodiak (06-03-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> images (10).jpg


Oh, it's Soldiers Of Odin?

----------


## OverDrive

> 5 men with knives...why would one "jump" to that conclusion?!


Sorry for making fun of jumping to conclusions....could have been the Jets & Sharks from NYC in a gang knife fight....!!

In which case GB needs to do a better job of screening young Catholic Italians and Puerto Ricans  from NYC!

----------


## Matt

*Images being released by BBC now

*









^ KUDOS to that medevac pilot having the balls to land on a bridge. Awesome.

----------


## Madison

> For another thread, but that is wishful thinking. Mueller is expanding the investigation BUT not in Trump's favor.
> 
> Obama's "people" will never be prosecuted, never.


Why do they hate Trump so much? This is like a mental illness

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

http://truthfeed.com/flashback-londo...an-life/78552/
FLASHBACK : London Mayor Said Terror Attacks Just Part of Urban Life

----------


## Madison

> Oh, it's Soldiers Of Odin?


There is a chapter as well here in Canada
images (4).jpg

----------

Big Bird (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Oh yea they went into a restaurant with their knifes. Some hid in the kitchen and restrooms. They are claiming the one who stabbed three people in front of the bar was not related to this. I believe they have that one in custody and another detained. Still searching for the others in the van.

----------


## Rita Marley

We don't have muslims here.

That's why we don't have terrorist attacks.

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),Rickity Plumber (06-04-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

I think this is the same one Mitch or Mike as his friends call him sometimes.

----------


## OverDrive

The mayor of London who just condemned the attacks  is a Muslim,  who I would guess is considered a sell out to the West and one would think be an ISIS target?!

----------


## Madison

> The mayor of London who just condemned the attacks  is a Muslim,  who I would guess is considered a sell out to the West and one would think be an ISIS target?!



That Khan mayor is bullshit ...it`s taqqiya

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),OverDrive (06-03-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

> White people are like lambs they stay there or run all together to hide and do nothing to defend themselves like ..............with GUNS
> 
> Is it the story of the wolf and the little pigs ???
> 
> I`m so sick of western civilization doing no shit...are they afraid to carry guns and use it?  Get a fuckin gun even if your stupid country say no. FUCK IT! WAKE UP!


The White race has lost it's innate self preservation instinct.  I feel nothing for people who won't defend themselves, regardless of the reason.  Part of the reason I live in Texas is for my ability to defend myself when need be.

This will happen all over Europe with increasing frequency.  Hell, it's 12 days after Manchester, soldiers are on the streets, and the Muslims are off to the races already.  Wait for summer!

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## MrMike

> The White race has lost it's innate self preservation instinct.  I feel nothing for people who won't defend themselves, regardless of the reason.  Part of the reason I live in Texas is for my ability to defend myself when need be.
> 
> This will happen all over Europe with increasing frequency.  Hell, it's 12 days after Manchester, soldiers are on the streets, and the Muslims are off to the races already.  Wait for summer!


Liberals are suicidal idiots.  I'm not letting the Libtards take me down with them...

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017),Roadmaster (06-03-2017),teeceetx (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

If any of these people attacked had guns they could have stopped it, the knife attacks. One had a machete, so not too many people are going to try and take that away.

----------


## Big Dummy

> How much will it take to get it?
> 
> What will be the body count and the end of apologies for the uncivilized?


Why is it not war in England right now? Why are the citizens not taking it to themselves to fight the war the government won't?

----------


## teeceetx

I'm curious what the reaction will be when this comes to the US.  Yes, it WILL come here soon.  What will the public reaction be?  I'm betting the same as what we hear in Europe, that it is now part of normality in society!  In my opinion, any politician who says that should be shot dead where they stand.  To capitulate to terror means they are sacrificing US, because they don't want to offend Muslims!!!

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> I'm curious what the reaction will be when this comes to the US.  Yes, it WILL come here soon.  What will the public reaction be?  I'm betting the same as what we hear in Europe, that it is now part of normality in society!  In my opinion, any politician who says that should be shot dead where they stand.  To capitulate to terror means they are sacrificing US, because they don't want to offend Muslims!!!


Well, we have open carry here in AZ!  So we wont be the 1st to get hit.......

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> The White race has lost it's innate self preservation instinct.  I feel nothing for people who won't defend themselves, regardless of the reason.  Part of the reason I live in Texas is for my ability to defend myself when need be.
> 
> This will happen all over Europe with increasing frequency.  Hell, it's 12 days after Manchester, soldiers are on the streets, and the Muslims are off to the races already.  Wait for summer!


Nope.  It is not the "white race".  Most of your post is a contradiction.  It is the liberals.  And OBTW, it was "white" voters that elected Trump.  61% of them voted Trump.  It is the pussy white liberals, literally about 38% of the electorate, along with 70% of the Hispanics, and about 85% of the blacks, that made up Hillary's vote.

This is all very easy for you to look up.

----------


## Madison

> I'm curious what the reaction will be when this comes to the US.  Yes, it WILL come here soon.  What will the public reaction be?  I'm betting the same as what we hear in Europe, that it is now part of normality in society!  In my opinion, any politician who says that should be shot dead where they stand.  To capitulate to terror means they are sacrificing US, because they don't want to offend Muslims!!!


I, and I hope lots of you will ...if this happen, will join Soldiers of Odin or any group that have serious plans and real tactics to rid of that shit. My heart is cold when It comes to left-libs-muslims and all that shit. 

It`s MY feeling. Hope lots of you that still have strenght and brain power will do it too. Brain have to be use though. Anyway. 

When someone is pushed against the wall ...we have to defend our ownself.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017),BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017)

----------


## Matt



----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017),NuYawka (06-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Theresa May and Trump have been advised apparently. So says a news update that made my phone beep lol.


Did anyone notify the Pope , it is time for a Crusades?

----------



----------


## Matt

> Did anyone notify the Pope , it is time for a Crusades?


Took hundreds of years of Muslim raping, pillaging, murdering, and war crimes on Christian lands to even solicit the crusades to begin with. 

Today the misinformed blame Christians for the Crusades. 

Society is far too stupid.

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),Big Dummy (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## Daily Bread

To the civilised Christians in London this is getting to be an accepted form of entertainment - no different than an exciting thrill ride . The media is talking to pedestrians and none show hate ,none talk about retribution . The means of self defense has been taken from them and they fully accept it . They wait for authorities to react after the fact and it appears that they are quite comfortable with having others dead as long as it's not them and that ,after the fact , someone with a authorized weapon will finally arrive and stop the carnage . An attack at a restaurant was answered with diners throwing chairs and hoping the attackers would leave  , give me a break . 
This is what they've done to us - we have no way of stopping our own death but we can hope authorities will show up and stop the carnage  after ,and hopefully it's someone else ,the final death . Tomorrow they will round up  15 fellow terrorist that they had "on the radar" .
There is only one way to stop this . And it's going to be tough on some percent of the Muslim population . They must be rounded up without notice , they must be put on secure ships , they must be dumped with nothing but the cloths on their backs on a beach in the Middle East . The Muslim religion knows exactly who's doing this and the Muslim religion is knowingly abetting these terrorist . 
The citizens of England and the rest of Europe also have accepted this behavior . If the  Christian citizen of England does not rise up and start torching the Muslim enclaves tomorrow than they have become sheep that are nothing but submissive fools . 
For some reason I'd expect mass carnage against the Muslim population here in the U.S. if the back to back murders that Muslims are perpetrating in Europe happened here . At least I'd hope so . 
Sorry but the tolerance is gone - you and your religion have fed the fire .

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017),BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

> Nope.  It is not the "white race".  Most of your post is a contradiction.  It is the liberals.  And OBTW, it was "white" voters that elected Trump.  61% of them voted Trump.  It is the pussy white liberals, literally about 38% of the electorate, along with 70% of the Hispanics, and about 85% of the blacks, that made up Hillary's vote.
> 
> This is all very easy for you to look up.


I'm referring to the western world, NOT just the US.  Look it up yourself.  Sweden, Norway, Finland, Spain, France, Germany, England, Ireland, Scotland, Switzerland, Romania, Hungary, Greece, Denmark, Belgium, Italy, Netherlands, etc., etc., etc.  All willing to allow non-assimilating foreigners to reside in their countries.

My post contained NO contradictions whatsoever.

----------


## Eighty Deuce

> I'm referring to the western world, NOT just the US.  Look it up yourself.  Sweden, Norway, Finland, Spain, France, Germany, England, Ireland, Scotland, Switzerland, Romania, Hungary, Greece, Denmark, Belgium, Italy, Netherlands, etc., etc., etc.  All willing to allow non-assimilating foreigners to reside in their countries.
> 
> My post contained NO contradictions whatsoever.


The contradiction was that you lamented whites, but then talked about how TX was the place to be.  Precisely because of "whites".

The problem is liberals, not whites.  That many whites are liberals, and a higher percent of such in Europe, grossly ignores that facts as I stated them.  Whites here voted overwhelmingly for Trump.  Look it up.  Blows your assertions to shit too.

----------


## OverDrive

FDR would be impeached Today!   By his Left!

----------


## Madison

> To the civilised Christians in London this is getting to be an accepted form of entertainment - no different than an exciting thrill ride . The media is talking to pedestrians and none show hate ,none talk about retribution . The means of self defense has been taken from them and they fully accept it . They wait for authorities to react after the fact and it appears that they are quite comfortable with having others dead as long as it's not them and that ,after the fact , someone with a authorized weapon will finally arrive and stop the carnage . An attack at a restaurant was answered with diners throwing chairs and hoping the attackers would leave  , give me a break . 
> This is what they've done to us - we have no way of stopping our own death but we can hope authorities will show up and stop the carnage  after ,and hopefully it's someone else ,the final death . Tomorrow they will round up  15 fellow terrorist that they had "on the radar" .
> There is only one way to stop this . And it's going to be tough on some percent of the Muslim population . They must be rounded up without notice , they must be put on secure ships , they must be dumped with nothing but the cloths on their backs on a beach in the Middle East . The Muslim religion knows exactly who's doing this and the Muslim religion is knowingly abetting these terrorist . 
> The citizens of England and the rest of Europe also have accepted this behavior . If the  Christian citizen of England does not rise up and start torching the Muslim enclaves tomorrow than they have become sheep that are nothing but submissive fools . 
> For some reason I'd expect mass carnage against the Muslim population here in the U.S. if the back to back murders that Muslims are perpetrating in Europe happened here . At least I'd hope so . 
> Sorry but the tolerance is gone - you and your religion have fed the fire .


 :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

Police confirmed 20 went to the hospital. They are saying at least 7 dead. I expect that number to rise.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Police confirmed 20 went to the hospital. They are saying at least 7 dead. I expect that number to rise.


Fox just confirmed 2 dead?

----------


## Roadmaster

> Fox just confirmed 2 dead?


BBC has been confirmed 6 were dead hours ago.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),Kodiak (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> BBC has been confirmed 6 were dead hours ago.


Looks like 7 now....

*Jihadi terrorists shouting 'this is for Allah' kill seven in knife frenzy at 'FIVE' locations in the capital: Hunt for men with 12in blades who began the rampage by mowing down revellers on London Bridge* 

A white van has reportedly ploughed into 20 pedestrians in a 'terror attack' on London Bridge station, leaving bodies 'strewn' on the road. Armed police are said to be at the scene while people have been seen fleeing the 'horrific scene' at the landmark in central London. There are have been unconfirmed reports of at least one victim being stabbed. 



740 comments25 videos3.2k shares

----------

Rita Marley (06-03-2017),Roadmaster (06-03-2017)

----------


## teeceetx

Sorry, I forgot:  Fear not England, there will be hundreds of flowers, candles, and stuffed animals to assuage the emotions of those not directly affected.

----------

RMNIXON (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Weird Fox or MSNBC haven't reported any deaths.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Sorry, I forgot:  Fear not England, there will be hundreds of flowers, candles, and stuffed animals to assuage the emotions of those not directly affected.



That and a lot of phony Muslim sympathies will be expressed tomorrow. 

As for the London Mayor, of course he is going to deflect and continue to promote the very false notion that Islamic Terrorism is something we just have to live with. Be prepared for the "new normal" as if we cannot identify a specific cause and are otherwise helpless....... 

 :Geez:

----------


## Madison

images (13).jpg

Fuck Allah and fuck Mohammed fuck the muslims fuck ramadanshit

and if there was attacks from whites at the muslims events..lol 
to make a change!

----------

Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## Madison

There is no such a thing of muslim sympathy ...they are hypocrits

----------

MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> There is no such a thing of muslim sympathy ...they are hypocrits


But gun control saves lives. Gun control stops the senseless and needless violence.  ( Roll Eyes )  




 Joe :

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Weird Fox or MSNBC haven't reported any deaths.


Fake noos is all they play. Have to defend the muzzie scum, even if it means lying.



> That and a lot of phony Muslim sympathies will be expressed tomorrow. 
> 
> As for the Mayor of course he is going to deflect and continue to promote the very false notion that Islamic Terrorism is something we just have to live with. Be prepared for the "new normal" as if we cannot identify a specific cause and are otherwise helpless.......


 Even the mayor says islamic  terrorism. And he is a fucking muslim. wTF is wrong with the sheep? Have they totally given up?

----------

MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Three terrorists killed, 6 dead confirmed by Scotland Yard.

----------

MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

Fox just had a live interview with a head cop.   He said 6 civilians dead and 3 attackers.

----------

MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

BBC just sent out push notifications that six victims are dead and three gunmen.

----------

Kodiak (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Taxcutter

Looks like a lot more than that.

----------


## Roadmaster

And 20 at six different hospitals hurt.

----------


## Rita Marley

Western civilization seems at a loss as to how to properly deal with this.

----------

Deno (06-04-2017),JustPassinThru (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

ABC is also reporting Six Victims and three gunmen dead.

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

Now they are saying 30 in hospitals.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Fox is reporting Nine dead and three attackers.
edit: nine dead INCLUDING the three attackers.

----------

Madison (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

This is what is wrong with Britain and European people in general.  They do not want to protect themselves.  An American posted this in the comments in the UK Daily Mail link and two Brits responded....

sandy, useless bay, United States, about 2 hours ago
It's honestly too bad that the British people allowed their government to disarm them. I shoot every weekend at a range (having a gun is no good if you aren't a good shot). My thoughts and heart are with you in these horrible times.







Jason Gough, London, United Kingdom, about 2 hours ago
We don't want to carry guns


aussieann1, bristol, United Kingdom, about 2 hours ago
Go away!







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz4izzOU99f 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017),MrMike (06-03-2017)

----------


## Madison

> ABC is also reporting Six Victims and three gunmen dead.


They should gun them down....... all gunmen muzzies

----------


## Big Dummy

> Western civilization seems at a loss as to how to properly deal with this.


Call me uncivil then, because I got a final solution.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Western civilization seems at a loss as to how to properly deal with this.


Ironic , isn't it. 
Vlad knew how to handle it hundreds of years ago.

----------


## Madison

> But gun control saves lives. Gun control stops the senseless and needless violence.  ( Roll Eyes )  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe :


Yeah!  lol I know! They are so ridiculous!
GUNS ARE GOOD  :Smiley20:

----------

Kodiak (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> Call me uncivil then, because I got a final solution.


I'm bettin' it ain't PC.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Call me uncivil then, because I got a final solution.





> Ironic , isn't it. 
> Vlad knew how to handle it hundreds of years ago.


It's such a bizarre way of thinking. They sacrifice their own children on the altar of not offending the very people who are killing them.

----------

Big Dummy (06-03-2017)

----------


## Kodiak

> It's such a bizarre way of thinking. They sacrifice their own children on the altar of not offending the very people who are killing them.


It's like they have all had a lobotomy.

----------


## OverDrive

Talking heads keep asking the question of "how do we deal with this?"....problem is, they dont want to hear the *real* answer!

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-03-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

Apologies, people.  I am so tired of this, I won't read through the whole ten pages.

ALLAH SNACKBARS KILL WESTERNERS ON SIDEWAKLKS.

We know what must be done.  Our Quisling leaders will not do it.

What is the next step?

----------


## Mainecoons

"It's the theology, stupid."

Once you figure that out, the solution is obvious.   Stop trying to mix oil and water.  End Muslim immigration into the west.

My wife is on her way to London this coming week and I am not a happy camper about that.

----------

Big Dummy (06-04-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Apologies, people.  I am so tired of this, I won't read through the whole ten pages.
> 
> ALLAH SNACKBARS KILL WESTERNERS ON SIDEWAKLKS.
> 
> We know what must be done.  Our Quisling leaders will not do it.
> 
> What is the next step?


Exactly, what to do? We know what needs to be done. Trump's travel ban is blocked, time & time again and

the brain dead libs celebrate it! These libs are as dangerous as the Islamists! 

Whether these moronic libs realize it or not, they support these jihadists.

----------

Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> It's such a bizarre way of thinking. They sacrifice their own children on the altar of not offending the very people who are killing them.


Bizarre, to our way of thinking. 

We're in the minority.

In the West, they (I won't say "we") sell out our chldren's future, with deficit government spending and this Islamicist push.

The Moslems fit their six-year-old children with canvas vests fitted with explosives;

----------


## DeadEye

Did y'all see the outpouring of prayer in the streets for the victims and the protests across the world condemning this outrage?

----------


## DeadEye

> Exactly, what to do? We know what needs to be done. Trump's travel ban is blocked, time & time again and
> 
> the brain dead libs celebrate it! These libs are as dangerous as the Islamists! 
> 
> Whether these moronic libs realize it or not, they support these jihadists.


They give them aid and comfort to our enemy. There is a word for that but it is not PC.

----------



----------


## OverDrive

The Jihadists are getting a bad rap in "their" attempt to "cut" down on CO2 emissions and climate change!....

----------


## DeadEye

What I don't understand is why the powers that be refuse to take advantage of the target rich environment of Mecca. It could be done clandestinely and they could call it a terrorist attack by the opposition or some shit. Maybe one of those missing bombs from the former Soviet Union could accidentally go off or something.

----------

Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

Im waiting to hear about the guy who jumped off the bridge to avoid the white van?

----------


## Roadmaster

They just bumped it up to 48 in the hospitals.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (06-04-2017)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> It's such a bizarre way of thinking. They sacrifice their own children on the altar of not offending the very people who are killing them.


indeed. but never fear .. the London officials will be making a FULL investigation. move on .. nothing to see here.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> Nick Quraishi is that guy is a MUSLIM reporter ...why it`s NOT a White as a reporter?


They love their subliminal symbolism, they are not so subtly saying that "see, not all muslims like to drive on the sidewalk, some are westernized enough, and speak English well enough, to report on it as if they are not part of the overall jihad too".

----------


## Frankenvoter

> He's rehearsing his speech saying how peaceful his religion is, and these were just lone wolves.   The people of London just need to carry on their lives like this didn't happen.  The typical lefty response.


How many "lone wolves" constitutes a pack?

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I'm *"not"* a white supremacist but the governments in UK and Europe are too candy-assed to deal with this scourge of muslims and the SOO is the only people willing to deal with these ass holes.
> 
> If I were Theresa May I'd arrange for the Sons Of Odin to "find" a truck load of guns and let them handle it. That way there's no political backlash.
> 
> There can be no peace with muslims.
> They take and kill and that's all their capable of.


I think that "the prophet" sat out in the sun too long, it boiled his brain fluid and made him see what he thought was god, who then told him to ga and kill just about everybody, while raping and pillaging along the way. A muslim male has free liscence to let loose with his animal instincts because "god" commands it.

A western person, not nessacarily a Christian, but because western civilization was built on Christian values whether leftists like it or not, we fight against our animal instincts, because we know it is wrong to do a, b, or c. 

That is why Islam appeals to just those kinds of sub humans, they get to do in allah land what people get put in jail for over here, and that just wont do, also indicating the mental juvenility of their existence to begin with. They are nothing more than the 8 year old boys burning ants under a magnifying glass with the sexual urges of a grown man and a liscence by "god" to just go take what they want. Muslims are POS subhumans that need exterminated from the human DNA pool.

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> indeed. but never fear .. the London officials will be making a FULL investigation. move on .. nothing to see here.


I hope they don't jump to any conclusions though, showing their bigotry towards muslims. We have to keep an open mind, It could have been Sven Van Buren, so lets all just take a step back and let the facts come in, we wouldn't want to offend any muslims, lord knows we don't want to do that.

----------

Deno (06-04-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

The only way to sort the problem is to start with several million troops at John o' Groats and sweep down the country to Lands End exterminating every Muslim along the way.

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

> We don't have muslims here.
> 
> That's why we don't have terrorist attacks.


And the whole world needs to take note of this.

----------


## Deno

We need to ban vans and knives and such.....


islam is a peaceful religion.....


We are living in the twilight zone......

----------

Frankenvoter (06-04-2017)

----------


## Frankenvoter



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The only way to sort the problem is to start with several million troops at John o' Groats and sweep down the country to Lands End exterminating every Muslim along the way.


Well @Fly Paper , I am impressed with your answer! I am glad you have perhaps an ounce of Yank in ya.

----------


## DonGlock26

*'This isn't the Britain we fought for,' say the 'unknown warriors' of WWII

*By Tony Rennell for MailOnline 
UPDATED: 17:55 EDT, 21 November 2009

Nearly 400,000 Britons died. Millions more were scarred by the experience, physically and mentally. But was it worth it? Her answer - and the answer of many of her contemporaries, now in their 80s and 90s - is a resounding No. 

He added: 'Those comrades of mine who never made it back would be appalled if they could see the world as it is today. 'They would wonder what happened to the Brave New World they fought so damned hard for.'


'People come here, get everything they ask, for free, laughing at our expense,' was a typical observation. 'We old people struggle on pensions, not knowing how to make ends meet. If I had my time again, would we fight as before? Need you ask?'

'Our country has been given away to foreigners while we, the generation who fought for freedom, are having to sell our homes for care and are being refused medical services because incomers come first.'


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Britain-fought-say-unknown-warriors-WWII.html "

Mush more at above link:

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),Deno (06-04-2017),Madison (06-04-2017),MrMike (06-04-2017),RMNIXON (06-05-2017)

----------


## Deno

This is the sad truth.....

People need to f$%^ing wake up.............

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),Big Dummy (06-04-2017),Madison (06-04-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> The only way to sort the problem is to start with several million troops at John o' Groats and sweep down the country to Lands End exterminating every Muslim along the way.


Since that's not an option, what else?

----------


## MrMike

Surely those "moderate IslamAholes" are pressuring their enablers to go out and cry about unfair discrimination today or how they're fearful of retailiation.

I only have two words for them:  fuck you

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),Big Dummy (06-04-2017),Madison (06-04-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> FDR would be impeached Today!  * By his Left!*


Mention of* internment camps* for the 2,300/20,000 suspected/ppl of interest in the Muslim community in GB was discussed this morning on TV.....

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> Since that's not an option, what else?


First you have to remove the opposition to @Fly Paper 's plan. The Police and the Mil must be stood down, so good people can rid America of muzzie scum.

----------

teeceetx (06-04-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> We don't have muslims here.
> 
> That's why we don't have terrorist attacks.


Youre not taking your fair share of refugees...bigot, racist, Islamaphobe!  :Cool20:

----------

DeadEye (06-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

> Youre not taking your fair share of refugees...bigot, racist, Islamaphobe!


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Big Bird

> Mention of* internment camps* for the 2,300/20,000 suspected/ppl of interest in the Muslim community in GB was discussed this morning on TV.....


It's doable. Just have to call them something else.

Like "muslim humanitarian re-educational and castration centers"

----------

DeadEye (06-04-2017),OverDrive (06-04-2017)

----------


## Big Bird

You can't make peace with these animals. (sorry for insulting animals)
The muslims are calling this a war.
World leaders are calling it a radical islamic terrorist problem.
Kisses and hugs won't make this go away.

----------

DeadEye (06-04-2017),Madison (06-04-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> You can't make peace with these animals. (sorry for insulting animals)
> The muslims are calling this a war.
> World leaders are calling it a radical islamic terrorist problem.
> Kisses and hugs won't make this go away.


This *is* WWIII and the West is sleeping thru it!

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),NuYawka (06-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

> It's doable. Just have to call them something else.
> 
> Like "muslim humanitarian re-educational and castration centers"


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DeadEye

> This *is* WWIII and the West is sleeping thru it!


I think there is going to be a big offensive strike from the west pretty damned soon. Then it will slowly escalate but no declaration of war on Islam.

----------


## Big Bird

> This *is* WWIII and the West is sleeping thru it!


Ant Trump is the only world leader that sees it.

----------

NuYawka (06-04-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Ant Trump is the only world leader that sees it.


Oh they all see it. 

They're just too pussified to do a damn thing about it.

----------

Big Bird (06-04-2017),DeadEye (06-04-2017)

----------


## OverDrive

> This *is* WWIII and the West is sleeping thru it!


Guess "we" forgot that "we" invented guerrilla warfare during the Revolutionary war, hiding behind hedges and picking off the British as they marched in straight lines! And it was also considered 'poor form' to shoot the generals leading charges in the front on horses.

And then "we" also forgot that we fire bombed civilians in Dresden, Berlin, et al.  Not too mentioned A-bombing mainly civilian targets in Hiroshima to saved 500,000 American lives.

Ans so now we are going to play by Kingsbury rules with the Jihadists......Go get'em Mad Dog!

----------

DeadEye (06-04-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> I think there is going to be a big offensive strike from the west pretty damned soon. Then it will slowly escalate but no declaration of war on Islam.



Then the totalitarians win. Forever war is ours, and you are asking for it.

----------

DeadEye (06-04-2017)

----------


## DeadEye

> Then the totalitarians win. Forever war is ours, and you are asking for it.


How am I asking for it? Short of killing the bastards my self what would you expect me to do? I speak out against them all the time. My congress critters know how I feel and I voted for Trump. In my younger days I killed commies by the bushel but the government wasn't really behind me then and they sure as hell are not today or they would declare war against Islam.

I think forever war is what the elites want. Who am I to deny the obvious? IMO they are working to create chaos to bring in their order. You and I really have no part in what they want but if you think I am asking for it you are mistaken.

----------


## Big Dummy

> How am I asking for it? Short of killing the bastards my self what would you expect me to do? I speak out against them all the time. My congress critters know how I feel and I voted for Trump. In my younger days I killed commies by the bushel but the government wasn't really behind me then and they sure as hell are not today or they would declare war against Islam.
> 
> I think forever war is what the elites want. Who am I to deny the obvious? IMO they are working to create chaos to bring in their order. You and I really have no part in what they want but if you think I am asking for it you are mistaken.


You are asking for by not demanding a war on islam and *ALL* of it followers. Farakhan and the rest of the black muslims also, or this never ends, until Christianity is dead. 

Crusades and genocide or pray to allah. No other options.

----------


## DeadEye

> You are asking for by not demanding a war on islam and *ALL* of it followers. Farakhan and the rest of the black muslims also, or this never ends, until Christianity is dead. 
> 
> Crusades and genocide or pray to allah. No other options.


Do you honestly think my congress critters give a damn about my demands? I could demand till hell freezes over and nothing would change. I voted for Trump hoping he will take this bull by the horns. The problem with the government going after muslim citizens is that it opens the door wide for them to go after all citizens for whatever reason they decide. Unfortunately, if they are American citizens they should be afforded all the rights of an American citizen.

Christianity will never die.

----------


## Big Dummy

> Do you honestly think my congress critters give a damn about my demands? I could demand till hell freezes over and nothing would change. I voted for Trump hoping he will take this bull by the horns. The problem with the government going after muslim citizens is that it opens the door wide for them to go after all citizens for whatever reason they decide. Unfortunately, if they are American citizens they should be afforded all the rights of an American citizen.
> 
> Christianity will never die.


Did you not read my posts? The police/mil/gov. that protects these muzzie scum must be destroyed first.

----------


## DeadEye

> Did you not read my posts? The police/mil/gov. that protects these muzzie scum must be destroyed first.


Well, I'm not an anarchist or a revolutionary. Civil War is the worst kind of war. Yet, that is what the elites want. They want America to devour itself. It's a win win for them.

----------


## NuYawka

We are divided. 

Hence, we will fall.

----------


## Madison

Everybody should have the right to have guns ...home and carry it with them

BUT NOT THE MUSLIMS

----------

ChemEngineer (06-05-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Everybody should have the right to have guns ...home and carry it with them
> 
> BUT NOT THE MUSLIMS


Murderous criminals do not need "rights".

----------

Big Dummy (06-04-2017),DeadEye (06-04-2017),Madison (06-05-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Brits fought back while jihadiis rampaged.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-br...KBN18V0OW?il=0

yeah...that's what the political elites have left us as the only alternative.  Just be anonymous...don't let them know who you are.

----------

Madison (06-05-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

London police tweet their laughable 3 point plan for fighting terrorism.  Americans laugh at their weak response.

http://rightwingnews.com/top-news/lo...ericans-laugh/

1.  run to a safe space
2.  hide
3.  Call 911 when you can.

 yeah.   That's some tough plan Theresa May has goin' on there.

----------

Big Dummy (06-04-2017),Madison (06-05-2017),Rickity Plumber (06-05-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> London police tweet their laughable 3 point plan for fighting terrorism.  Americans laugh at their weak response.
> 
> http://rightwingnews.com/top-news/lo...ericans-laugh/
> 
> 1.  run to a safe space
> 2.  hide
> 3.  Call 911 when you can.
> 
>  yeah.   That's some tough plan Theresa May has goin' on there.


1. Confront terror with massive force and aggression. (US Marine SOP)

2. Carry weapons at all times be prepared. ( fuck the law, it wants you to die without resistance)

3. Bring the fight to the mosques and muslim no-go zones. ( don't wait to react, ACT )

----------

Madison (06-05-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> Since that's not an option, what else?


Deportation and/or hanging.

Start with those known to the police.
Extend it to their families.
Make Islam and Mosques illegal.
Close the border, do a Trump travel ban.
Jail indigenous people that sympathise with Muslims.

----------

Big Dummy (06-05-2017),Madison (06-05-2017),Rickity Plumber (06-05-2017)

----------


## Fly Paper

> 1. Confront terror with massive force and aggression. (US Marine SOP)
> 
> 2. Carry weapons at all times be prepared. ( fuck the law, it wants you to die without resistance)
> 
> 3. Bring the fight to the mosques and muslim no-go zones. ( don't wait to react, ACT )


We're lead by cowards, nothing really more to be said really.

----------

Big Dummy (06-05-2017),Madison (06-05-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Bloody RAMADAN of muslamingshit


The only modern religion I know of that celebrates with the slaughter of innocents.

----------

Big Dummy (06-05-2017),DeadEye (06-05-2017),Madison (06-05-2017)

----------


## ChemEngineer

The most popular name for babies born in Great Britain:
Mohammed with variations in the spelling, and by a ratio of 3 times the number of the second most popular boy's name

Will the Democratic Sharia Party ever stop calling for more Muslim immigrants, importing death, and poverty, and ignorance?

“One day, millions of men will leave the Southern Hemisphere to go to the Northern Hemisphere. And theywill not go there as friends. Because they will go there to conquerit. And they will conquer it with their sons. The wombs of our women will give us victory.”  – Houari (Mohamed) Boumedienne, President of Algeria, 1965 – 1978, in a 1974 speech at the UN

"I have been made victorious with terror." - Mohammed (Bukhari 4.52.220)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Exactly, what to do? We know what needs to be done. Trump's travel ban is blocked, time & time again and
> 
> the brain dead libs celebrate it! These libs are as dangerous as the Islamists! 
> 
> Whether these moronic libs realize it or not, they support these jihadists.


What to do?  EJECT these animals, at gunpoint.

The Fuddrel Kangaroos in their Kourts, will not allow this.

So the ONLY thing to do, for SURVIVAL, is EJECT THE FUDDREL GOOBERMINT FROM OUR STATES, ONE BY ONE.

That is State Secession.

NOTHING ELSE will work.  This is a legal, law-oriented approach, done by State Legislatures.  The alternative is either collapse and anarchy, or civil war.

Which is the smarter plan?  Using local authorities and laws, cutting the cords to the traitors and Washintoon, and taking charge?  Or rioting in the street, in the fields, like the Bundys, like what happened in Ruby Ridge.

We can repudiate insane Federal Law while preserving local law and order and structure.

----------

Big Dummy (06-05-2017),Madison (06-05-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

> The most popular name for babies born in Great Britain:
> Mohammed with variations in the spelling, and by a ratio of 3 times the number of the second most popular boy's name
> 
> Will the Democratic Sharia Party ever stop calling for more Muslim immigrants, importing death, and poverty, and ignorance?
> 
> One day, millions of men will leave the Southern Hemisphere to go to the Northern Hemisphere. And theywill not go there as friends. Because they will go there to conquerit. And they will conquer it with their sons. The wombs of our women will give us victory.   Houari (Mohamed) Boumedienne, President of Algeria, 1965  1978, in a 1974 speech at the UN
> 
> "I have been made victorious with terror." - Mohammed (Bukhari 4.52.220)



The breeding war is going very well.

----------

